# What do you like about TSD



## Makalakumu (Nov 20, 2003)

What is your favorite aspect about Tang Soo Do?

I like how it blends so much of the chinese, japanese and korean into an art.  Some people say that this is bastardization, I would say that it is diversity.  I really appreciate that about this art.  Which makes me a little anti-federation at times.  I feel like they totally downplay the other connections and try to make TSD more korean then it really is.

upnorthkyosa


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2003)

That's a common theme--making the Korean arts seems entirely home-grown.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 6, 2005)

*reviving*


----------



## Gemini (Dec 6, 2005)

You could also say the same for Taekwondo. I understand your position, but looking at it through the Korean's eyes, given the turbulent history between the countries, pride and defiance has alot to do with it. Would we, under similar circumstances, behave any differently? I think not.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Dec 6, 2005)

I liked the forms and the self defense. Well, the self defense we did was a mixer of TSD and jujitsu. So it wasn't totally TSD. But fun.


----------



## tsdclaflin (Jan 18, 2006)

I like KIUPS!!!  Few activities for adults allow me to be loud and expressive.

I also like sparring very much.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 19, 2006)

I liked the fact that it, IMO, had more fluidity than Japanese Karate (not Okinawan), as well as very good kicks and didn't have the large number of McDojangs that TKD has.


----------



## stoneheart (Jan 19, 2006)

I like the emphasis on self-defense given in many TSD dojangs.

I don't mean to sidetrack the thread, but I was curious about the comment about TSD being more fluid than Japanese karate.  I have the Dominic Giacobbe (sp) DVD, and his performance of the kata is anything but fluid.  I understand Mr. Giacobbe is well respected in TSD circles, so I thought his rendition was "textbook" TSD.  Can anyone comment?  Perhaps this is just an eyes of the beholder situation.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 19, 2006)

stoneheart said:
			
		

> I like the emphasis on self-defense given in many TSD dojangs.
> 
> I don't mean to sidetrack the thread, but I was curious about the comment about TSD being more fluid than Japanese karate. I have the Dominic Giacobbe (sp) DVD, and his performance of the kata is anything but fluid. I understand Mr. Giacobbe is well respected in TSD circles, so I thought his rendition was "textbook" TSD. Can anyone comment? Perhaps this is just an eyes of the beholder situation.


 
That is a question with too many ramifications for me to answer here.

My experience with TSD comes from the Master Ahpo line, and it was far more fluid than the Shotokan I studied. However, there are many different American associations now and each one probably has a different emphasis.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 20, 2006)

When Bob post some of the hyung video that we practice, you'll see some of the fluidity.  I know that some of the old school folks cross trained in japanese karate.


----------



## Snapcrackler (Feb 11, 2006)

The midnight blue belt. Additionally the throws, locks, grappling and pressure points. And everything else too.  

It is an honor speaking to others about their different arts they study, and seeing their techniques or forms too.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 11, 2006)

I should add that the emphasis placed on the waist-twist makes TSD techniques more powerful, IMO, than its root arts in many respects.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 11, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I should add that the emphasis placed on the waist-twist makes TSD techniques more powerful, IMO, than its root arts in many respects.


 
This is something that I've discovered...and it transfers over to my judo.  Some of my throws are very powerful and effective because of my TSD focus on waist twist.


----------



## mtabone (Feb 12, 2006)

Stoneheart said:
I understand Mr. Giacobbe is well respected in TSD circles, so I thought his rendition was "textbook" TSD.

I would hate to say that anything is textbook for any art! All we can say is the way it was done at this point, by this practitionar, at this time....

I am from the Tang Soo Do Mi Guk Kwan, and we are more "fluid" then some groups posted above. We are more along the lines of Kwan Jhang Nim Ah Po. 

TANG SOO!!!

Michael Tabone


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Feb 15, 2006)

Master Tabone,

You are in a great association!!! KJN Ferarro is an awesome individual on all levels, and to have KJN Ah Po as a senior advisor over KJN Ferraro; it doesnt get much better then that.

KJN Kim and I are proud to be involved with the Tang Soo Do Mi Guk Kwan, and look forward to a life-time of involvement with all of you.

*All the best*



Yours in Tang Soo Do,


Master Jay S. Penfil


TANG SOO!!!


----------



## mtabone (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you sir for the promotion to Master (I am taking my test next January)

And thank you for your kind words...

TANG SOO!!!

Michael Tabone

:asian: (oh no! the trauma!)


----------



## Master Jay S. Penfil (Feb 18, 2006)

I thought that you had already tested

Congratulations in advance for Kodanja-2007. I will be certain to be there next year to support you and the other TSDMGK candidates. This year I ran in to some unforeseen obstacles that were unavoidable. 

Who is you direct Sa Bom Nim?

Call me when you have time. I enjoy good conversation with my TSD brothers

248-561-5700


Yours in Tang Soo Do,

Master Jay S. Penfil


TANG SOO!!!


----------



## mtabone (Feb 19, 2006)

My direct teacher is Kwan Jang Nim Ferraro...

Tang Soo!

Michael Tabone


----------

